# Try this with Google



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Google your phone number. When your name comes up click on Mapquest.
Could be useful or scary(if you have kids)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not my phone number.

You can ask that they remover your number too.
Click on the "Phonebook results for ???-???-????" link and the next page will have...
If you would like to have your PhoneBook listing removed, you can do so using our PhoneBook Removal Form

Then you fill out the info.
Note it also says...
IMPORTANT NOTE: Removing your phonebook listing will not remove your personal information from other pages on the web or from other reverse phone listing lookup services, such as:
Anywho
Switchboard.com
Whitepages.com Reverse Phone Directory
Phonenumber.com
Smartpages.com


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

hewee... I guess we can't hide can we??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee the best thing to do is not let the info get out there in the first place.
My phone number is not and never was listed. I don't give it out to every place that want my number either and if who ever wants a number I have another one that I gave out. But that other phone is listed and in someones else's name.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Mine dosent show either - but most my friends do.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats funny is that the star on the map is actually on the wrong street. There is a house on the street mine is connected to with the same numerical address, just a different street name. I think they put that one instead.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea they had my dad listed and the name and all was right but they had him living 20 miles away.
Can't remember everything and now it is gone so guess my sister had it taken off because it used to show up but I told my sister about google bring up the info.


----------



## Suprem (Feb 18, 2005)

The things that are found on the net know a day's, Just the other day I bet my father 20bucks I could find his number on the net and geuss what...1.He lost and 2.He was not happy it was there.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Mine is there  

Now all the women will be calling.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

How can they do that? Even worse, I googled my own name and got the same information. If your name is part of your e-mail address at your place of employment, they'll locate you there, too. What next?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

do not ask.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

You can run but you can't HIDE!!!


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't get excited, its no different then pickung up a phone book & looking except faster. 

If you want an even bigger surprise look yourself up on your county, or state tax records.

There are tons of public records out there that have always been available to anyone just by going to the court house. The only diff is that the WEB brings the court house to you. I can view my, property tax records, marriage cert, family death records & tons of other info just by doing the proper search.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Just another post on this: Did you know that if you looked up your TSG user name on google it will show all of your site information --including access to your e-mail.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Grief!!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How can it find access to your e-mail? I do not have any thing with ny email come up in a search.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

smeegle said:


> Just another post on this: Did you know that if you looked up your TSG user name on google it will show all of your site information --including access to your e-mail.


No it won't. I looked up "big-k tech support guy" and "big-k tsg", and neither showed my address. I went to the link provided, and all it shows for email is a link that lets you send me one through a form.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try this one if you want to know all your neighbors.

http://directory.superpages.com/people.jsp?

After the name search click "More Info" buy the name then on the next page click "Find Neighbors".


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Deke said:


> Try this one if you want to know all your neighbors.
> 
> http://directory.superpages.com/people.jsp?
> 
> After the name search click "More Info" buy the name then on the next page click "Find Neighbors".


That is a good one but spooky too because of the added info you get on neighbors too.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know one of my neighbors well enough, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

bkdc said:


> Don't get excited, its no different then pickung up a phone book & looking except faster.
> 
> If you want an even bigger surprise look yourself up on your county, or state tax records.
> 
> There are tons of public records out there that have always been available to anyone just by going to the court house.  The only diff is that the WEB brings the court house to you. I can view my, property tax records, marriage cert, family death records & tons of other info just by doing the proper search.


Main issue I have w/ this info being more public, is that it helps those that are devious and have unkind motives too often to steal and to manipulate your ID.  You are very correct in that the info was always there, but now its just that much easier for some thief/jerk to do something w/ it from afar.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Main issue I have w/ this info being more public, is that it helps those that are devious and have unkind motives too often to steal and to manipulate your ID.  You are very correct in that the info was always there, but now its just that much easier for some thief/jerk to do something w/ it from afar.


Yep that is what is soooooo bad. It is too easy to get info now.


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

thank you guys ! i had no clue about that and i sure as hell dont want that information public.


----------

